# An unreleased Canon camera appears for certification.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

> A new Canon camera has appeared for certification and is likely some kind of new Rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> The only information about the camera from the certification agency is the camera will use the LP-E17 battery and is equipped with Wi-Fi (IEEE802.11b / g / n) and Bluetooth4.2.



Continue reading...


----------



## Stuart (Dec 3, 2019)

So a small battery for an EOS M product? Or a small APS-c RF mount camera?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 3, 2019)

Stuart said:


> So a small battery for an EOS M product? Or a small APS-c RF mount camera?



For an M series camera, the LP-E17 is actually a big battery. The cheaper Ms (M, M2, M10, M50, M100, M200) use LP-E12, the more expensive ones (M3, M5, M6, M6II) use LP-E17. The RP also uses LP-E17.
Looking at recent updates to cameras using LP-E12, Canon seems to be moving to LP-E17 for those, so we can't tell as much from the battery as before.


----------



## Tom W (Dec 3, 2019)

One site noted that the DS part of the model number implies "DSLR". If so, I'd vote for a new Rebel, possibly based on the new 32 megapixel sensor.

If it were a replacement for the 7D2, I would expect the larger LP-E6n battery as is used in other DSLR bodies.


----------



## criscokkat (Dec 3, 2019)

Any new camera (M or Rebel) will most likely have Digic 8 and be able to use eye focus and such when using a screen. Those features are much more computationally expensive, and using the camera in that way uses more energy. In addition if it's not an uber-cheap body it will probably use the same 30mp chip the m6 and 90d has.


----------



## Mark3794 (Dec 3, 2019)

Probably the 900d/T8i, i hope they will use the 32mpix sensor. My dream would be the M5 mark ii but i don't think it will happen.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 3, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



It shoots 30MP's at 13fps in RAW  At 1/6th of the price of the EOS 1DX MKII


----------



## IcyBergs (Dec 3, 2019)

APS-C EOS R - The RC


----------



## criscokkat (Dec 3, 2019)

IcyBergs said:


> APS-C EOS R - The RC


I would buy this day 1, but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## PerKr (Dec 4, 2019)

Considering Nikon released the Z50... I wouldn't rule out an APS-C RF model. As good as the M cameras may be, canon will want the majority of their customers to buy into RF simply because that's where they will have the profit margins. And they need an entry point. The RP is low cost for a FF body but the Z50 undercuts that by a not insignificant margin considering many will regard these as stepping stones towards the more expensive bodies. Many bought rebels with a cheap 70-300 zoom as a stepping stone towards eventually getting a 5D, 7D or 1D series camera with a 400mm tele, there's no reason to think this will be different in the world of mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Otara (Dec 4, 2019)

200D III?


----------



## magarity (Dec 4, 2019)

IcyBergs said:


> APS-C EOS R - The RC


In the Central/South USA you might get into name copyright problems with a certain soda maker.


----------



## IcyBergs (Dec 4, 2019)

magarity said:


> In the Central/South USA you might get into name copyright problems with a certain soda maker.



Been a long time since I had a Royal Crown Cola...

The other issue with that name is some might assume that the body doesn't have any buttons other than on/off.


----------



## Joules (Dec 5, 2019)

IcyBergs said:


> The other issue with that name is some might assume that the body doesn't have any buttons other than on/off.


Or that it's a Cinema version, similar to a 1DC.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2019)

GoldWing said:


> It shoots 30MP's at 13fps in RAW  At 1/6th of the price of the EOS 1DX MKII


Unlike the M6 II which does 14fps in RAW at 32MP at 1/6.5 the price.... 

with that battery it has to be another M series. My bet would be somewhere below the M6 II, but then again my prediction record has been spectacularly wrong......


----------



## Joules (Dec 5, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> with that battery it has to be another M series. My bet would be somewhere below the M6 II


The battery doesn't tell us much except that this won't be the 7D III replacement and that it is unlikely to be Full Frame (The RP uses LP-E17, but nothing else with that sensor size does). The current Rebels use LP-E17 as well, it is not a mirrorless only battery.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 5, 2019)

Joules said:


> The battery doesn't tell us much except that this won't be the 7D III replacement and that it is unlikely to be Full Frame (The RP uses LP-E17, but nothing else with that sensor size does). The current Rebels use LP-E17 as well, it is not a mirrorless only battery.



Good points all. (Since I have a number of spare E17 batteries, that's one of the aspects of the RP that makes it tantalizing to me--no need to buy more batteries and I get another charger to boot!)


----------



## Michael Clark (Dec 9, 2019)

Possibly the 77D (which also uses the EP-L17) replacement?

87D? 88D? Released alongside the Rebel T8i/850D? Or maybe they'll go back to calling it the EOS Rebel T8s/860D (like the Rebel T6s/760D that was announced alongside the Rebel T6i/750D)? The 77D was also released at the same time as the Rebel T7i/800D.


----------



## SecureGSM (Dec 9, 2019)

Do you think there is even a point in continuation of development of Rebels? I understand the Pro OVF demanding crowd still in the market for DSLRs. But bloggers, hobbyists and occasional shooters should be served well with Canon mirrorless. eos M and R series???


----------



## Joules (Dec 9, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Do you think there is even a point in continuation of development of Rebels? I understand the Pro OVF demanding crowd still in the market for DSLRs. But bloggers, hobbyists and occasional shooters should be served well with Canon mirrorless. eos M and R series???


As long as it is cheaper to make them than to sell them, Canon will continue to sell them. Making money is a good point. We got a 90D because the M6 II can't properly replace it. And I think the higher end APS-C market is less likely to get updates because of Canon's desire to push people into FF - see lack of an M5 II and 7D III (Though these may be coming still, who knows). 

I wouldn't be surprised if Canon were the very last Manufacturer to stop making entry level DSLR, even though they have basically the most popular crop mirrorless system which could replace it.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 9, 2019)

Joules said:


> As long as it is cheaper to make them than to sell them, Canon will continue to sell them. Making money is a good point. We got a 90D because the M6 II can't properly replace it. And I think the higher end APS-C market is less likely to get updates because of Canon's desire to push people into FF - see lack of an M5 II and 7D III (Though these may be coming still, who knows).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Canon were the very last Manufacturer to stop making entry level DSLR, even though they have basically the most popular crop mirrorless system which could replace it.



To be sure, you're talking about two different things here. In your first paragraph you're talking about distinctly non-entry-level cameras.

In the second you are indeed talking about entry level DSLRs, and your odds of being right are 50% as, if I recall correctly, there are only two DSLR manufacturers left, Canon and Nikon.

I personally wouldn't be surprised if, 5 years from now, Canon is no longer making Rebels (or maybe they'll start applying the name to mirrorless cameras), but is still making higher end DSLRs for those whose use cases can't get along with an EVF. DSLRs will be well on their way to being a "niche" product (and I don't mean that in a disparaging way--I mean it in the sense of "specialized").


----------

